# Shy frontosa?



## onkelz1982 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a 125gal long with about 120lbs of holey limestone in it. I have 4 3" fronts which were always in this same tank together with some assorted peacocks I had. Until recently I decided to go with straight tangs. Ever since I re aranged the rock ever so slightly, and added some new mates (2 gold face comps, brevis, duboisi, ikola, inkfin calvus) they will not come out of the rockwork. They are by far the biggest fish in the tank and the tropheus don't bother them. Any insight soul be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

maybe time. I found that frontosa doesn't do too active when they are in a tank with hyper active behavior like tropheus.


----------



## onkelz1982 (Oct 10, 2007)

I don"t know about the hyper activity of the tropheus affecting them that much though, just because i had about 6 yellow labs in there before that were just as active. i was thinking about maybe adding some zebra danios as dithers, but i have no experience with using dither fish. :? Some of the Fronts do come out at night with just the blue led's on. And i have not changed the daytime lighting.


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

i have always had success w gold sexfaciatus as dithers.. for some reason my fronts always adapt well w them and dont hide


----------



## felix51 (Jan 30, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the shyness, as long as they are getting to the food. I have 6 3-4" Burundi's mixed with a couple tropheus and some mixed peacocks/haps, the Fronts are by far the most dominant in the tank but hang out in the rockwork most of the time. As stated, mixed with other highly active fish i think this is normal.

Zebra Danios might become a quick snack for your Fronts though! Plus, they will stay on the surface and won't really cause the Fronts to come out (except to eat them at night). Dither fish would typically only be used so that aggressive fish have something else to chase, and i don't think that would solve your concern, in fact that would probably only increase their shyness.

You may consider changing your decoration too, many front tanks i've seen (not mine though) have much less rockwork/caves so that the fronts don't have many places to hide and have to stay out in the open. Not saying this is best for the fish, but it's just a thought if you want them on display more.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have found if you have rockwork such as caves the fronts will hang out in them non stop. I changed to single free standing large rocks, the fronts can still hide behind them when they feel the need but otherwise they are much more visable. They also dont fight over the caves anymore. Much better. I would get rid of the holey rock anyway, fronts are known for darting into it by accident and wounding themselves . Often putting out their eyes or getting nasty deep gashes on the body. I have seen many photos of these wounds and its shocking how nasty they are. Holey rock and fronts dont mix.


----------



## onkelz1982 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the good information. Sounds like it's probably just normal behaviour like you guys said, i have noticed, that recently at night, with the lights off they have come out more. I think i'm gonna take my chances with the holey rock because i really like the look, and i know multiple other people that have kept fronts with holey rock with no problem. So thanks guys, i appreciate it!


----------

